# Please let me get this Boat!!!!!  And The Winner Is!!!!



## BrianGSDTexoma (Mar 10, 2022)

Found another boat I want but was listed 19 hours ago so probably gone.  Sitting here waiting for email back .  Has 115 4 stroke, wireless trolling motor and great fish finders.   Wish me luck!


----------



## jcam222 (Mar 10, 2022)

Nice one! Good luck!


----------



## tx smoker (Mar 10, 2022)

Good luck Brian!! Keep us posted. We've een following your quaes to find a boat for a long time. Got my fingers crossed for you.

Robert


----------



## sandyut (Mar 10, 2022)

Good luck!  I want a sailboat but the boss is not into that at all...


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Mar 10, 2022)

sandyut said:


> Good luck!  I want a sailboat but the boss is not into that at all...


These boats are sold within hours after listing.  I check every morning but this listed after I checked.  I was going to check yesterday afternoon and got distracted.  This search has going on for almost a year now.


----------



## clifish (Mar 10, 2022)

Good luck Brian,  we bought a 17' boat a year and a half ago and we are selling now...only used it 1.75 hours since we got it.


----------



## cmayna (Mar 10, 2022)

You know what BOAT stands for?

Bring
Out
Another
Thousand


----------



## JLeonard (Mar 10, 2022)

How far out are you willing to go in search of a boat?
Jim


----------



## uncle eddie (Mar 10, 2022)

Good luck!  Looks like a solid rig...Lake Texoma use?

After owning boats for over 30 years - I am now boat free except for untitled farm pond boats which are all dual/named after old-lady-names/jewelry.  
We currently have Pearl & Ruby. Our next 2 farm pond boats will probably be Opal, then Amber.


----------



## uncle eddie (Mar 10, 2022)

BTW - buying  6 year old, well taken care of, boat is smart money.  They lose a lot of value in the first few years then hold steady for long while after that.


----------



## Fueling Around (Mar 10, 2022)

Good luck
My son picked up a cherry clean used boat last summer before things got crazy



cmayna said:


> You know what BOAT stands for?
> 
> Bring
> Out
> ...


Between normal maintenance and accessory upgrades son is past the first thousand


----------



## Colin1230 (Mar 10, 2022)

Good luck, Brian. Hope it works out. That is a nice looking boat. We sold our 17.5' Lowe bass boat spring 2020. Wishing now we hadn't done that.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Mar 10, 2022)

clifish said:


> Good luck Brian,  we bought a 17' boat a year and a half ago and we are selling now...only used it 1.75 hours since we got it.


I have had a few boats.  The last one was a great boat and used all the time until I got a five day a week job with long commute.   dont like weekend golf or boating.  To many people.  Sold it because had no time and got tired of paying storage fee's.  Man I wish would of kept now.


----------



## clifish (Mar 10, 2022)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> I have had a few boats.  The last one was a great boat and used all the time until I got a five day a week job with long commute.   dont like weekend golf or boating.  To many people.  Sold it because had no time and got tired of paying storage fee's.  Man I wish would of kept now.


We keep it in PA and we only get there maybe twice a month.  It is taking up the entire garage so it will be dealt,  it is being sold cheap enough should not take long at sub 6K price.


----------



## JC in GB (Mar 10, 2022)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Found another boat I want but was listed 19 hours ago so probably gone.  Sitting here waiting for email back .  Has 115 4 stroke, wireless trolling motor and great fish finders.   Wish me luck!
> 
> View attachment 528353



*Nice looking rig.   It always reminds me of the boaters axiom.*
*
The two happiest days in a boat owners life....

The day he buys his boat...

The day he sells his boat...    

Good luck...
*
*JC *


----------



## texomakid (Mar 10, 2022)

Yep - bust out another thousand is what I was told decades ago. And as JC says there are many that swear this was 100% accurate to them.

Boat ownership can be brutal at times but I can't count all the times & moments we've enjoyed over my lifetime while boating. Some great memories.  

Look forward to pics of the new boat :)


----------



## Nodak21 (Mar 10, 2022)

I think with the fjb gas prices, there are going to be lots of boats and toys on the market. Many people we’re pinched tight on the loans and add in triple fuel price it will be must sell.


----------



## Nodak21 (Mar 10, 2022)

If you get the boat I would come down largemouth/stripper fishing in Texas with you if interested and trade a walleye trip in North Dakota


----------



## Nodak21 (Mar 10, 2022)

Striper not stripper. Damn auto correct


----------



## yankee2bbq (Mar 10, 2022)

Check out Bass Cat boats! Google it!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Mar 10, 2022)

Nodak21 said:


> Striper not stripper. Damn auto correct


So what do use for bait? Dollar bills!   

Ryan


----------



## clifish (Mar 10, 2022)

Nodak21 said:


> Striper not stripper. Damn auto correct


Us East coaster's have a different salt water version of strippers






Ignore my friend "Joe Pesci" next to me....lol


----------



## OldSmoke (Mar 10, 2022)

sandyut said:


> Good luck!  I want a sailboat but the boss is not into that at all...



Yea, that’s what she said. Then…


----------



## Brokenhandle (Mar 10, 2022)

OldSmoke said:


> Yea, that’s what she said. Then…
> 
> View attachment 528435


That looks relaxing! Beautiful pic!

Ryan


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Mar 11, 2022)

Looks like I am getting it.  Taking care of things Tuesday.  Here is the link.  Just copy from texoma









						2016 Tracker 175 deep V combo - boats - by owner - marine sale
					

Excellent condition; 2016 Tracker 175 deep V combo walk through; 115hp, 4 stroke Mercury. Live well in aft with oxygenator. Bait well and bucket in front. Rod storage on both sides and under floor....



					texoma.craigslist.org


----------



## justplainbob (Mar 11, 2022)

i dont know much about fresh water
what are all of those rod holders for?
and congrats


----------



## MJB05615 (Mar 11, 2022)

Congrats Brian!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Mar 11, 2022)

justplainbob said:


> i dont know much about fresh water
> what are all of those rod holders for?
> and congrats


Live bait for Stripers or Catfish.  I probably wont use much.  The guides use them.  That down rigger might be nice for trolling the river channel.  Lots of stuff I will have to learn how to use!


----------



## JLeonard (Mar 11, 2022)

Woohooo! Congrats. I know youve been trying for a while to get you a boat.
Jim


----------



## Smoke-Chem BBQ (Mar 11, 2022)

Nodak21 said:


> Striper not stripper. Damn auto correct


Stripper fishing is big in Texas, but the bait is expensive.


----------



## tx smoker (Mar 11, 2022)

Congrats Brian!! Great news. I know you've been on this quest for a long time. Glad it finally worked out for you.



Smoke-Chem BBQ said:


> Stripper fishing is big in Texas, but the bait is expensive.



Yah, my wife is not a big fan of Stripper Fishing and gets pretty jealous when I go by myself. Of course she's ever hopeful that I don't catch something and bring it home to her 

Robert


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Mar 11, 2022)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Looks like I am getting it.  Taking care of things Tuesday.  Here is the link.  Just copy from texoma
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heck yeah!! Congrats!!


----------



## bauchjw (Mar 11, 2022)

Congrats! That's going to be fun!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Mar 11, 2022)

tx smoker said:


> Congrats Brian!! Great news. I know you've been on this quest for a long time. Glad it finally worked out for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I get a newer vehicle  to tow boat you gonna have to show me Lake Travis.  With the market like it is my account looking pretty sad right now so it gonna be a while before that happens!


----------



## DRKsmoking (Mar 11, 2022)

Congrats Brian on the new to you boat.

Looks great.

David


----------



## Colin1230 (Mar 11, 2022)

Congratulations Brian, I'm happy for you.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Mar 11, 2022)

Congratulations Brian! And I call back seat...it has 3 cup holders so if the fish aren't biting I can still catch a buzz!

Ryan


----------



## tx smoker (Mar 11, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> if the fish aren't biting I can still catch a buzz!



Just don't catch anything from those Strippers   

Robert


----------



## clifish (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## pineywoods (Mar 11, 2022)

Congrats Brian glad you  found one


----------



## one eyed jack (Mar 11, 2022)

Congratulations Brian.  Enjoy!!!


----------



## clifish (Mar 11, 2022)

That is awesome Brian,  when do you get it?  and when am I invited on it...lol  I will bring beer


----------



## bigfurmn (Mar 11, 2022)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Looks like I am getting it.  Taking care of things Tuesday.  Here is the link.  Just copy from texoma
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad to hear you’re finally getting one. A very nice one to boot! Hope you have lots of fun with it if someone allows you to put gas in it.


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Mar 11, 2022)

I’ve Only heard good things about the mercury engines. Never owned or worked on one. But I’m a Honda (outboard) tech and love the Honda’s but I’ve heard enough about Mercury’s that id probably buy one with confidence without doing any research, strictly from word of mouth!


----------



## Fueling Around (Mar 11, 2022)

Nice boat and outfitted very well.
Being it is set up as a guide boat did you get an idea how many hours on the outboard?
Hours not a bad thing.  My son's boat has a 2 stroke Mercury and low hours. He had to rebuild the carbs.  Took many phone calls to dad before I figured it out.


BrianGSDTexoma said:


> If I get a newer vehicle  to tow boat you gonna have to show me Lake Travis.  With the market like it is my account looking pretty sad right now so it gonna be a while before that happens!


Years ago my buddy didn't think that one through when he bought a boat.  His pickup wasn't up to the challenge. I towed his boat around until he got a vehicle up to the challenge.  I didn't mind as that meant a lot of water skiing and crabbing treks.


----------



## civilsmoker (Mar 11, 2022)

Dang Brian that is set up to be a finishing machine!!!!  Congrats!  I would like to have that 80lb thruster!  That is some serious thrust for that boat!


----------



## OldSmoke (Mar 12, 2022)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Looks like I am getting it.  Taking care of things Tuesday.



Congrats! Looks like a sweet boat, well equipped and cared for.


----------



## forktender (Mar 12, 2022)

justplainbob said:


> i dont know much about fresh water
> what are all of those rod holders for?
> and congrats


----------



## forktender (Mar 12, 2022)

Congratulations Brian, nice boat, you'll love that 115 HP Merc. they are great engines that will be running long after we are gone.


----------



## Steve H (Mar 12, 2022)

Very nice rig Brian, congrats! With that downrigger. You can come up here and go for salmon in Lake Ontario.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Mar 12, 2022)

Thanks to Everyone.  I swear this forum is like having one huge family!



uncle eddie said:


> Good luck!  Looks like a solid rig...Lake Texoma use?


Be mainly Texoma but Ray Roberts will be in there also.  I mainly fished it years ago when they created it.  Heard we have another lake in the area that is filling now that is supposed to be well stocked.


texomakid said:


> Yep - bust out another thousand is what I was told decades ago. And as JC says there are many that swear this was 100% accurate to them.
> 
> Boat ownership can be brutal at times but I can't count all the times & moments we've enjoyed over my lifetime while boating. Some great memories.


I never had to do anything to my last boat but bought it new.  Was the perfect F/S Manta Ray with 4.3 engine but was so heavy which is why I wanted Alum this time.  I will be trying to get storage by East Burns.  If you every want to go just shoot me a message.  


clifish said:


> Us East coaster's have a different salt water version of strippers


Man that is a nice Striper.  Been follow the local forum and they been pulling some huge ones and catfish.  I need to learn how to catch those catfish.  I hate farm raised then they add STPP to them.


pineywoods said:


> Congrats Brian glad you  found one


Thanks


clifish said:


> That is awesome Brian,  when do you get it?  and when am I invited on it...lol  I will bring beer


Everyone is always welcome.


SmokingUPnorth said:


> I’ve Only heard good things about the mercury engines. Never owned or worked on one. But I’m a Honda (outboard) tech and love the Honda’s but I’ve heard enough about Mercury’s that id probably buy one with confidence without doing any research, strictly from word of mouth!


My fishing buddy told two things not to get and that was a Merc and a Tracker.  Oh well.  Wish I would of got that Crestliner with the Yamaha but sold as soon as listed as most have.  I will be happy with this.


Fueling Around said:


> Nice boat and outfitted very well.
> Being it is set up as a guide boat did you get an idea how many hours on the outboard?
> Hours not a bad thing.  My son's boat has a 2 stroke Mercury and low hours. He had to rebuild the carbs.  Took many phone calls to dad before I figured it out.
> Years ago my buddy didn't think that one through when he bought a boat.  His pickup wasn't up to the challenge. I towed his boat around until he got a vehicle up to the challenge.  I didn't mind as that meant a lot of water skiing and crabbing treks.


I got from a lady that got from her father a year ago.  He not a guide but fished the circuit.  I think it has a  Mercury engine monitor I will look at but these engines suppose to solid.


civilsmoker said:


> Dang Brian that is set up to be a finishing machine!!!!  Congrats!  I would like to have that 80lb thruster!  That is some serious thrust for that boat!


Plus has live scope on it which I know nothing about.  Going to take some time to figure out how to use all these gadgets!


forktender said:


>



I never had any luck catching Crappie but hope that changes.  Season right around the corner.


forktender said:


> Congratulations Brian, nice boat, you'll love that 115 HP Merc. they are great engines that will be running long after we are gone.


Thanks.  Really wanted a Yamaha but hearing good things about these Merc's


Steve H said:


> Very nice rig Brian, congrats! With that downrigger. You can come up here and go for salmon in Lake Ontario.


Thanks Steve.  That was all my Dad used on lake Michigan.  I will have to figure out how to use to fish the river channel.


----------



## boykjo (Mar 12, 2022)

Congrats with the boat. I'm turning 59.50 next year and got my eyes set on one of these. 234 sea hunt ultra






Good luck and happy boating

Boykjo


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Mar 12, 2022)

boykjo said:


> Congrats with the boat. I'm turning 59.50 next year and got my eyes set on one of these. 234 sea hunt ultra


My fishing buddy has a center console and loves it!  My 97 jeep said its wants Alum!


----------



## clifish (Mar 12, 2022)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> My fishing buddy has a center console and loves it!  My 97 jeep said its wants Alum!


That 97 Jeep is not a Wrangler is it?

For saltwater stripers we use live eels for bait


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Mar 12, 2022)

clifish said:


> That 97 Jeep is not a Wrangler is it?
> 
> For saltwater stripers we use live eels for bait


Grand Cherokee.  Still runs good but don't like getting to far from home.  I want to buy a newer one or maybe Honda Ridgeline if can figure out if rods will fit.  Until Market comes back not doing anything.


----------



## clifish (Mar 12, 2022)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Grand Cherokee.  Still runs good but don't like getting to far from home.  I want to buy a newer one or maybe Honda Ridgeline if can figure out if rods will fit.  Until Market comes back not doing anything.


4.0 or v8?


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Mar 12, 2022)

4.0.  Hardly done a thing to this since I had it.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Mar 12, 2022)

Just figured out the boat is registered out of state and probably still in her dad name.  This maybe painful!


----------



## boykjo (Mar 12, 2022)

Depends on what state your in I guess...... I had the same issue with a boat in NC. The father who owned the boat passed. The son was in possession. Luckily Boat registration isn't handled by the DMV and is handled by the Wildlife resource commission and they are a lot easier to deal with. The possessor had to show drivers license to prove relation to deceased. A notarized written letter of bill of sale and a carbon copy of the hull identification. Best to see who handles the boat registrations in your  area. Trailer titles are a different ball game here... good luck


----------



## one eyed jack (Mar 12, 2022)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Just figured out the boat is registered out of state and probably still in her dad name.  This maybe painful!



Hopefully not too many headaches.  Best luck.  I know that I don't enjoy dealing with that kind of stuff.


----------



## clifish (Mar 12, 2022)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> 4.0.  Hardly done a thing to this since I had it.


The 4.0 will go forever but suck on gas.  I have it in my 05 Wrangler.

My boat is kept in PA,  we had to register the boat in PA but the trailer had to be registered in NY where our primary residence is.


----------



## civilsmoker (Mar 12, 2022)

Out of state reg shouldn’t be a big deal. It will keep its original boat tag numbers as that stays with the boat but you will get local state reg sticker and the trailer will need a new title and reg for the current state. The boat will need a new title as well. Again not a big deal just time.   I’ve had to do this a couple of times.


----------



## sandyut (Mar 12, 2022)

Nice work Brin!  Congrats for sure!


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Mar 12, 2022)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Just figured out the boat is registered out of state and probably still in her dad name.  *This maybe painful!*


Let's hope that this will all be as pain free as possible. I don't know how Texas titles, registers, and taxes boats, motors, and trailers, but is there a clear title on each or a lien? Is the father alive or did he pass? If he passed away, how did the daughter come into possession of the boat? 

On another note, I don't crappie fish, but all the guys I know that do have the Panoptix LiveScope and swear by it. They say it's a real game changer once you learn to use it...

Keep us updated, good luck and good fishing!!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Mar 12, 2022)

Car doors are not the way to shorten rods, but they are efficient at it!

Ryan


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Mar 13, 2022)

GonnaSmoke said:


> Let's hope that this will all be as pain free as possible. I don't know how Texas titles, registers, and taxes boats, motors, and trailers, but is there a clear title on each or a lien? Is the father alive or did he pass? If he passed away, how did the daughter come into possession of the boat?
> 
> On another note, I don't crappie fish, but all the guys I know that do have the Panoptix LiveScope and swear by it. They say it's a real game changer once you learn to use it...
> 
> Keep us updated, good luck and good fishing!!


I guess it from her brother.  She never had it transfered.  This is message from her.  Not sure how this going to work now?

Yes I have the title in hand signed from my brother to me and all the paper work done, but have yet had the opportunity to get to courthouse to have everything thing completed and transferred thanks to CoVid, someone is always sick and they have been short handed. I’m gonna try again on Tuesday.  Maybe there’s a short cut, but no big deal if not.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Mar 13, 2022)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> I guess it from her brother.  She never had it transfered.  This is message from her.  Not sure how this going to work now?
> 
> Yes I have the title in hand signed from my brother to me and all the paper work done, but have yet had the opportunity to get to courthouse to have everything thing completed and transferred thanks to CoVid, someone is always sick and they have been short handed. I’m gonna try again on Tuesday.  Maybe there’s a short cut, but no big deal if not.


She could just give you the title, or titles, signed by her brother, but there _*MAY BE*_ 3 different titles. One for the motor, one for the boat, and one for the trailer. When I say motor, I'm talking about an outboard motor, inboards are looked at differently. I have a 3 separate titles for my boat, motor, and trailer, but only had to register and pay property taxes on the boat and motor separately, no taxes on the trailer. Some states require a license plate on the trailer which may mean registering and paying taxes on it, as well as the boat and motor. Some states register and tax it all as a package. Different states do things differently so call your department of natural resources and find out exactly what you'll need to register a boat purchased from another state.

My current boat and my last boat were both purchased from out of state, Georgia and Florida, and the paperwork wasn't too much trouble. Just don't let the paperwork dissuade you from getting your new boat, it's just a necessary evil along your path to fishing heaven. You'll be catching stripers and crappie before you know it... I expect some pictures from your first fish fry..


----------



## mike243 (Mar 13, 2022)

Congrats many years ago Tn started charging tax by kelly blue book prices,didnt care what you said you paid for it, Lot of mad folks registering boats the day i  did mine


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Mar 13, 2022)

mike243 said:


> Congrats many years ago Tn started charging tax by kelly blue book prices,didnt care what you said you paid for it, Lot of mad folks registering boats the day i  did mine


South Carolina assesses taxes based on a book value also, but I'm not sure what book or where they get that value from. When that value gets down to $500, we no longer have to pay property taxes, just yearly registration fees to obtain decals which is currently $10...


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Mar 15, 2022)

Isn't today the day? We need pictures...


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Mar 15, 2022)

GonnaSmoke said:


> Isn't today the day? We need pictures...


She never transferred the boat from her brother.  She suppose to go today and file for new titles and have it  expedited.  This takes 2 weeks but with the titles being out of state not sure?  I am going to wait until she receives new titles.  Always something!


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Mar 15, 2022)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> I am going to wait until she receives new titles.


Well I hate that for you, but sometimes the best things in life are worth waiting for...


----------



## fxsales1959 (Mar 15, 2022)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Found another boat I want but was listed 19 hours ago so probably gone.  Sitting here waiting for email back .  Has 115 4 stroke, wireless trolling motor and great fish finders.   Wish me luck!
> 
> View attachment 528353


good luck. the boat buying/selling market has become as messed up as Washington DC.  over-bidding, walk-outs, idiots with non-conforming wives. people without real money. I' ve had a little whaler like dinghy for sale nd the offers and questions would confound stupidity.


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 15, 2022)

fxsales1959 said:


> good luck. the boat buying/selling market has become as messed up as Washington DC.  over-bidding, walk-outs, idiots with non-conforming wives. people without real money. I' ve had a little whaler like dinghy for sale nd the offers and questions would confound stupidity.


Sold my oldest son's car yesterday. Literally had a guy offer me a 2007 Honda Accord, iPad pro and a guitar tuner as a trade lol. Ridiculous. On a bright note I got $4500 over book value for the car and didn't even feel bad about it


----------



## fxsales1959 (Mar 21, 2022)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Found another boat I want but was listed 19 hours ago so probably gone.  Sitting here waiting for email back .  Has 115 4 stroke, wireless trolling motor and great fish finders.   Wish me luck!
> 
> View attachment 528353


good luck on that. I've been thinning the herd here JUst unload a little 13' skiff used for the keys and sandbar. If there 
	

		
			
		

		
	








was a mechanic in S FL. capable of working on 2 strokes that are pre-computer, id' surely welcome one.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Mar 21, 2022)

fxsales1959 said:


> good luck on that.


I getting it in the morning.  I looking forward to using that Live Scope.


----------



## Fueling Around (Mar 21, 2022)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> I getting it in the morning.  I looking forward to using that Live Scope.


They got the title issues worked out? Yeah!
My son had a similar problem with a 1972 Montgomery Wards Sea King boat and trailer he purchased a couple years ago in ND.
They had passed between MN and ND with differing rules.  MN licenses boat trailers and ND does not.  Luckily with low value and the age a simple bill of sale let him get both licensed in MN.  Well, he moved to ND.


----------



## Fueling Around (Mar 21, 2022)

fxsales1959 said:


> ...
> If there was a mechanic in S FL. capable of working on 2 strokes that are pre-computer, id' surely welcome one.


Start with a simple carburetor rebuild, flushing the fuel tank, and replacing all of the fuel lines. The electrical rarely fails outside of the trigger.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Mar 22, 2022)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> I getting it in the morning.  I looking forward to using that Live Scope.


So today's the day, congrats Brian, I'm happy for you. BUT a word of warning to the potential victims...FISH BEWARE, he's coming for you!!

As for the LiveScope, all of the guys I know that fish brush piles and other structure for crappie say it's a game changer.


----------



## Colin1230 (Mar 22, 2022)

More pics when you get it home. Exciting day for sure. Congrats again Brian.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Mar 22, 2022)

Good for you Brian , it's been a long time coming to get your own boat.

David


----------

